# Debió marcharse, pero no se marchó.



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber cómo se podría traducir al alemán esta frase:


> Debió marcharse, pero no se marchó.




Muchas gracias de antemano:
Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Yo diría: er/sie sollte weggehen, aber ging nicht weg.


----------



## Estopa

Para recalcar que la acción ya ha concluido (y que no hay vuelta de hoja), se podría  usar también el Konjunktiv II. Correspondería a la forma "debió haberse marchado", que a mí personalmente me parece más lógica, puesto que la acción de la primera frase es anterior a la de la segunda.

Er/Sie hätte (weg/fort)gehen sollen, tat es aber nicht.
Er/Sie hätte (weg/fort)gehen sollen, ging aber nicht (fort/weg).


----------



## jordi picarol

Estopa said:


> Para recalcar que la acción ya ha concluido (y que no hay vuelta de hoja), se podría  usar también el Konjunktiv II. Correspondería a la forma "debió haberse marchado", que a mí personalmente me parece más lógica, puesto que la acción de la primera frase es anterior a la de la segunda.
> 
> Er/Sie hätte (weg/fort)gehen sollen, tat es aber nicht.
> Er/Sie hätte (weg/fort)gehen sollen, ging aber nicht (fort/weg).


---
Totalmente de acuerdo.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## GNK

Hola,
um den gewünschten Inhalt auszudrücken, wird gerne "eigentlich" verwendet.



Estopa said:


> Er/Sie hätte *eigentlich* (weg/fort)gehen sollen, tat es aber nicht.
> Er/Sie hätte *eigentlich* (weg/fort)gehen sollen, ging aber nicht (fort/weg).



Als Satzstellung ist auch möglich:
*Eigentlich* hätte er/sie (weg/fort)gehen sollen, er/sie ging aber nicht.

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Gracioso... estaba pensando... ¿y no habrá forma de expresarlo en alemán como en español, es decir, sin tener que especificar el él/ella?


----------



## Geviert

ErOtto said:


> Gracioso... estaba pensando... ¿y no habrá forma de expresarlo en alemán como en español, es decir, sin tener que especificar el él/ella?


 No se puede porque el sujeto implícito al inicio de la frase alemana no está permitido.


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> No se puede porque el sujeto implícito al inicio de la frase alemana no está permitido.



No veo el porqué. _De facto_, la elisión del sujeto en determinadas estructuras, en el habla coloquial, se da... si bien no es algo tan habitual como en español.

Ejemplo:

Habe den Eindruck, dass diese Aussage nicht ganz den Tatsachen entspricht.


----------



## jordi picarol

--
Den Eindruck hab ich auch 
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

> Habe den Eindruck, dass diese Aussage nicht ganz den Tatsachen entspricht.




Ja, umgangssprachlich ist es alles (zu) erlaubt. Die Rede ist m.E. zuallererst vom Standarddeutsch.


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> Die Rede ist m.E. zuallererst vom Standarddeutsch.



So weit, so gut. 

A lo que voy... ¿podrías poner una fuente en la que se pueda ver por qué "el sujeto implícito al inicio de la frase alemana no está permitido"?
Desconozco esa norma.


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

En sentido estricto, lo que deseas saber son los casos de _Ellipse _(_Ersparung von Redeteilen _o más inforrmal _"Weglassung"_).  En el lenguaje coloquial y escrito, la elisión se funda en el razonable principio de la economía del lenguaje (_Sprachökonomie_), es decir, en ser breves y concisos, según contexto, z.B. 1)_ Danke = ich danke dir_, 2)_ [*ich*] komme sofort!_ 3) _ich will heute nach Leipzig [fahren]_ 4) _[*ich *wünsche Ihnen einen]_ _Guten tag!_ o más breve _Tag_! (o en Hamburg, _Tach_!). En esto estamos de acuerdo, pues se trata, en efecto, del lenguaje coloquial. Sin embargo, ya Lausberg (1973: _Handbuch der literarischen Rethorik_) llama al (mal) uso de la elisión "_eine *Sprachverstoß*, bei dem notwendige Wörter ausgelassen sind_" (§690). Es posible darle razón a partir de algunas reglas elementales: en primer lugar, porque va contra la "regla de oro" de la segunda posición  para el verbo, por ejemplo, en las _Kernsätze _(se recuerde la función instrumental del Platzhalter *es *solo para respetar esta regla: _es ritten gerade drei Reiter_). La congruencia (Satzkongruenz) es vital para la frase alemana, por esto es siempre explícita, salvo en los casos de elisión.   

  La elisión generalizada puede generar ambigüedad, dado que depende (demasiado) del contexto.


----------

